# Shoe Assembly needed ??



## frozen1 (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a 6.5 ft Meyers on a 99 Nissan Frontier and will be doing some driveways (mostly gravel) but may also help with a couple of parkinglots as a backup for a friend who does some commercial stuff.

My question is, when I got the plow there were no shoes on it. Should I have them or can I run it without them ? I was thinking for gravel driveways it would be nice to set it up an inch or so off the ground but that might not be acceptable for a parking lot or paved driveway...

Any input would be great .....


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

There are other issues to consider also, but in short - run the shoes until to get to the commercial parking lots, then take them off. It's a bit of a pain, but not that bad either.

Other issues would include the current cutting edge condition. If it were run too long without them, the cutting edge may be too worn to use shoes (the blade will be way high even with no shims.

Also, I plow a few gravel drives, all with out shoes. Depending on the conditions, you may not need them (you will always push some gravel - even without shoes).


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

The shoes don't help much on gravel, at least before it's frozen, in my experience the shoes just dug in. Also most gravel driveways usually end up with a hump in the middle so the middle of the blade ends up catching anyway.

IMO the best solution is to drop the plow all the way and then bump it up a little, a urethane edge would be beneficial also and is what I plan on getting after I get some $$$.

PS - If you really want some shoes I've got some.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

bterry said:


> (you will always push some gravel - even without shoes).


I meant to say (you will always push some gravel - even *with* shoes).


----------



## frozen1 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the input, I think I will go without for now.. 

I have read allot of posts on this site, but didnt realize there are lots allready on this topic until I did a search. Seems people are pretty split.  

I read one post where someone was putting a PVC pipe with a slit cut in it over the length of the cutting edge, sounded like a good idea but I dont know how they made out..


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

That sounds like it might crack from hitting something or wear down and end up cracking that way


----------

